# Seagate Drive Sale at TigerDirect



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

Just got an e-mail from Tiger Direct with a coupon code to get the following Seagate 1TB drive for $79.99. Coupon code good through the 30th.

Seagate ST1000DL002 Barracuda® Green Hard Drive - 1TB, SATA 3G, 5900 RPM, 32MB

Coupon code: CTB49216


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> Just got an e-mail from Tiger Direct with a coupon code to get the following Seagate 1TB drive for $79.99. Coupon code good through the 30th.
> 
> Seagate ST1000DL002 Barracuda® Green Hard Drive - 1TB, SATA 3G, 5900 RPM, 32MB
> 
> Coupon code: CTB49216


As of this morning (Sunday circular) CompUSA (of which they are a part, or vise versa) has the TSD-1000AS6 for $69.99, at least in store, and apparently TSD-1000AS6 is their stock number for the ST1000DL002


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> As of this morning (Sunday circular) CompUSA (of which they are a part, or vise versa) has the TSD-1000AS6 for $69.99, at least in store, and apparently TSD-1000AS6 is their stock number for the ST1000DL002


You have real computer stores where you live? I'm jealous.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> You have real computer stores where you live? I'm jealous.


No, we have Best Buy, Staples, and Office Max, plus a couple or 5 mom-n-pops.

But if we can beat the coupon stealers to it, we get the Sunday paper from Raleigh (about 3 hours away) and there's a CompUSA up there that runs an ad.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CompUSA (which is the same people as TigerDirect) now has that same drive at $59.99

http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=253060&sku=TSD-1000AS6

and on newegg runt says it works great in his Premiere.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

They also have a Seagate 1.5TB drive for $79.99:

http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7331904&CatId=4357


----------



## filmbuddy (Feb 28, 2003)

I have a TivoHD (TCD 652160). Would this be a good drive to replace my original one which is starting to fail? I think I've read somewhere on here that drives that have the Advanced Format 4K (like this one), could cause problems (reboot issues).

I'm tempted to buy this since it is currently about half the price of the Western Digital drives.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

filmbuddy said:


> I have a TivoHD (TCD 652160). Would this be a good drive to replace my original one which is starting to fail? I think I've read somewhere on here that drives that have the Advanced Format 4K (like this one), could cause problems (reboot issues).
> 
> I'm tempted to buy this since it is currently about half the price of the Western Digital drives.


The WD20EARS is a 4K drive and lots of people have used those in TiVos, apparently successfully (once they ran wdidle3 and disabled Intellipark).


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

unitron said:


> CompUSA (which is the same people as TigerDirect) now has that same drive at $59.99
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=253060&sku=TSD-1000AS6
> 
> and on newegg runt says it works great in his Premiere.





mr.unnatural said:


> They also have a Seagate 1.5TB drive for $79.99:
> 
> http://www.compusa.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7331904&CatId=4357


I saw the 1TB one advertised in a recent e-mail from TigerDirect but many of the reviews on Amazon complain about short lifetime.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> I saw the 1TB one advertised in a recent e-mail from TigerDirect but many of the reviews on Amazon complain about short lifetime.


Except Amazon's so sloppy about reviews and letting them get mixed that those reviewer's may or may not be taking about a 1TB drive, may or may not be talking about a Seagate drive, and may or may not be referring this particular model, and may or may not be talking about a refurb.

Or maybe they're talking about what drive used to be in a particular part number retail box, but the manufacturer's using the same box number but putting in a different model now.


----------



## filmbuddy (Feb 28, 2003)

unitron said:


> Except Amazon's so sloppy about reviews and letting them get mixed that those reviewer's may or may not be taking about a 1TB drive, may or may not be talking about a Seagate drive, and may or may not be referring this particular model, and may or may not be talking about a refurb.


This. I did look at the reviews on Amazon and even though the item listed was the Seagate ST1000DL002, if you look at the reviews they refer to the Seagate ST2000DL003.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

filmbuddy said:


> I have a TivoHD (TCD 652160). Would this be a good drive to replace my original one which is starting to fail? I think I've read somewhere on here that drives that have the Advanced Format 4K (like this one), could cause problems (reboot issues).
> 
> I'm tempted to buy this since it is currently about half the price of the Western Digital drives.


I got the ST1000DL002 through Tiger Direct... not through this particular special but there was a 1-day deal for it on Dec 14. Unfortunately my TiVo HD rejected it. The upgrade itself was successful but within an hour the box would start acting strange. It would hang and not respond to commands for several seconds, scrolling through the TiVo guide was always slow, and it outright crashed numerous times -- either the program or recording I was watching would freeze and the box wouldn't accept commands from the remote or it would just blank out. After putting back the original hard drive the TiVo worked fine.

I tried twice using the directions in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784#S5 with the same results each time.

The drive passed Seagate's diagnostic tools so if you were to bring up the problem with them they'd say it's not a problem with the drive.

Not saying the same will happen to you, but buyer beware.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mlsnyc said:


> I got the drive through Tiger Direct but unfortunately it looks like my TiVo HD rejected it. Within an hour it would start acting strange. It would hang and not respond to commands for several seconds, scrolling through the TiVo guide was always slow, and it crashed numerous times -- either the program I was watching would freeze and the box wouldn't accept commands from the remote or it would just blank out.
> 
> I tried twice using the directions in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370784#S5 with the same results each time.
> 
> ...


Somebody just mentioned having to jumper down to 1.5Gb/s a Samsung or Hitachi to get it to work properly in a TiVo.

It's worth trying.

CompUSA has the ST1000DL002 on sale for $90 right now, online only.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

unitron said:


> Somebody just mentioned having to jumper down to 1.5Gb/s a Samsung or Hitachi to get it to work properly in a TiVo.
> 
> It's worth trying.


Hmm... may be worth a try. Thanks.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

unitron said:


> Somebody just mentioned having to jumper down to 1.5Gb/s a Samsung or Hitachi to get it to work properly in a TiVo.
> 
> It's worth trying.


No luck. After doing the jumper down it was more responsive but the box kept freezing and eventually crashed. Unfortunately looks like the model isn't compatible with TiVo HD. Or maybe it's not compatible with *my* TiVo HD.

But thanks for the pointer. It was worth a shot.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mlsnyc said:


> No luck. After doing the jumper down it was more responsive but the box kept freezing and eventually crashed. Unfortunately looks like the model isn't compatible with TiVo HD. Or maybe it's not compatible with *my* TiVo HD.
> 
> But thanks for the pointer. It was worth a shot.


Well, at least you can put that drive in a computer and back up shows to it with TiVo Desktop.

I first tried a 2TB Seagate in my recently acquired HD and it had a case of the reboots, but is running fine now on a 2TB WD.

I'm not sure if it was the Seagate at fault or the way I TiVo'ed it (forget what I did but I did the WD differently), but your experience makes me think maybe the HD just doesn't like Seagates.

Or maybe it's the 4K "advanced sector" thing, 'cause my WD is the older 512 byte sector kind.

However, lots of people seem to have used the 4K WD20EARS without problem.

Unfortunately a lot of what's available now are 6Gb/s drives so they can't be jumpered down from 3 to 1.5


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

unitron said:


> Well, at least you can put that drive in a computer and back up shows to it with TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I first tried a 2TB Seagate in my recently acquired HD and it had a case of the reboots, but is running fine now on a 2TB WD.
> 
> ...


Maybe it is a Seagate thing because sounds like older TiVos (S3 and HD) are okay with the WD drives. Someone here at work was able to put in a WD green drive in his S3 and it ran fine at 3gb. No need to do anything like jumper down to 1.5 or any other tweaks.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

Just to update anyone who's still wondering about this particular hard drive, I can confirm that my TiVo HD rejected it. A friend gave me an older model Western Digital Caviar Green drive and it is operating well 1+ weeks after I popped it in. The Seagate on the other hand started acting up within a day or two at the longest.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

mlsnyc said:


> Just to update anyone who's still wondering about this particular hard drive, I can confirm that my TiVo HD rejected it. A friend gave me an older model Western Digital Caviar Green drive and it is operating well 1+ weeks after I popped it in. The Seagate on the other hand started acting up within a day or two at the longest.


Thanks for the data point.

If it's any consolation, you should be able to format that Seagate as one big NT partition and store shows on it via TiVo Desktop.

I freed up two WD20EADS drives by dd'ing them to the Seagates and the Seagates are working as well in computer as the WD's did.


----------



## mlsnyc (Dec 3, 2009)

unitron said:


> Thanks for the data point.
> 
> If it's any consolation, you should be able to format that Seagate as one big NT partition and store shows on it via TiVo Desktop.
> 
> I freed up two WD20EADS drives by dd'ing them to the Seagates and the Seagates are working as well in computer as the WD's did.


Thanks... I wound up giving it to my friend in exchange for his old WD drive, but will keep that in mind if for some reason I wind up trying another upgrade.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I tried a 2 TB Seagate and got a case of the reboots. Will try again with a WD.


----------

